
When Machines Will Need Morals - tucif
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/25/technology/when-machines-will-need-morals.html
======
khattam
I would not pay for a self-driving car that would potentially harm me to save
a pedestrian's life. I would rather be the pedestrian (i.e. would opt for
public transport and walking) if all self-driving cars were designed that way.

